# How do I know if the Engine is original?



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

1990 240SX. The guy I bought it off of said he "thought" the engine may have been replaced. It is a KA24D I know that. It has 240,000 miles on it. How do I match the engine serial number with the VIN#? For that matter were is the Engine serial #? It runs great burns, burns zero oil, and idles smooth so I am inclined to believe that it has been rebuilt or replaced sometime in the past. Thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the licensing authorities should have the original vin and engine number for your car. Not sure if they make it public but you can ask - tell them it might be dodgy or something and you are checking.


----------



## groundhogday1976 (Aug 4, 2003)

The engine serial # for the KA24DE is on the driver's side, on the back of the motor between the back of the exhaust mani. heat shield and the EGT tube. My KA has almost 151K miles and runs perfect, uses no oil. It wouldn't surprise me if your engine is original as long as it's been well maintained.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If your car is a 90 then it should be a KA24E (SOHC) not a DE (DOHC)


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *If your car is a 90 then it should be a KA24E (SOHC) not a DE (DOHC) *


Oops yea its SOHC I always get the D and E mixed up
Thanks


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

No Prob


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got a KA24E with 116k on it now it runs just fine


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

my timing chain is loose and makes my car sound getto... sigh....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *my timing chain is loose and makes my car sound getto... sigh.... *


how do you know it's loose. does it rattle all the time or only when you start the car. It could be just the tensioner gone bad.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

All the time!!! after i get past 3.5k rpm it quiets down a lil... 4 mechanics told me it was loose... the person that changed the chain did a piss-ass job!!!


----------



## TimReeves (Feb 27, 2003)

My KA24E went the car's whole 254,920k mi lifespan with no big probs. Oil leaked very slowly from somewhere unknown, hoses/belts once, one muffler, timing belt tensioner sounded like crap, and the radiator had a crack, but it lasted with jb weld slapped on there  So, if you change ur oil every 5k miles, i guarantee you it'll last....long and if ur timing belt sounds bad around 3 to 4 k, its prolly just the tensioner


----------

